# Oh, I Forgot, I'm a Landowner



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Come June I will be visiting my Scottish Estate 8) 

I have owned this piece of land since 1995 and this will be my first visit; and I can tell you I am really looking forward to stepping on to my estate  

I may have trouble with access for the motorhome, but I will persevere and try and get it on to the land 8O 

regards

Geoff


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

well hello neighbour if you are visiting remember to collect you rent 
chapter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Do you get the rights to any Laphroaig with it?  8)


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I understand that I can borrow a lawnmower to cut the grass :lol:

And I will definitely be sampling the local brew 

Just to remind myself just how good it is, I purchased a bottle in our local distillery shop

Geoff

ps for lawnmower read scissors:

pps for local distillery shop read Tesco


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Very nice. Not overlooked or indeed crowded. Is there room for two to stand or just the one?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi chapter,

plot 5125, anywhere near you?

Hi mike

according to my documentation, attached, the distillery rent the land from me for 1 dram per year, to be collected in person, so, from 1995 they owe me in June, 12 drams  

Hi pusser

I think we may be a little crowded with the landowner and guest at one visit 8)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I did see you can buy a bit of the moon but I am not sure who bought the moon in the first place to be able to sell it off. I suppose one day there will be a spacehome park over looking the Sea of Tranquility with fantastic views of the earth and a Macdonalds just around the corner.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Pusser said:


> ........and a Macdonalds just around the corner.


As long as they have free wifi (see previous post).


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Pusser said:


> I did see you can buy a bit of the moon but I am not sure who bought the moon in the first place to be able to sell it off. I suppose one day there will be a spacehome park over looking the Sea of Tranquility with fantastic views of the earth and a Macdonalds just around the corner.


Well, I'll be there first as my kids bought me a plot for Christmas a couple of years ago - in fact I think they bought 2 for the price of 1 - so I'll set up the spacehome park. Special rates for Spacehomefacts.com members. :lol:

Viv


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi litcher, you have a neighbour, I brought Rich MOH, a piece for Christmas 2005 , he has always wanted to go there. Lin


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

What, he wants to go or you want to send him? :lol: 

Maybe we can have a joint venture.

Viv


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Now if every MHF member who ownes a bit of this were to pool their land,.......we could have a MHF campsite!! :lol:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

At least with my estate being on Islay I can get to it with the truck..

As opposed to it being on the moon 8) 

Geoff


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

if you would like a plot all you have to do is buy a bottle see here
chapter


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi mike my plot is here
chapter


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

StAubyns said:


> At least with my estate being on Islay I can get to it with the truck..
> 
> As opposed to it being on the moon 8)
> 
> Geoff


It's only a matter of time! 

Viv


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I once had a plot but lost it. I think it's an age thing.


----------

